# Apple Ifoam from DODO JUICE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*APPLE iFOAM SNOW WASH* - 500ml (12.95 GBP RRP), 1 litre (19.95 GBP RRP)

















This is our long awaited snow foam! Yes, we know that snow foam sells like hot cakes, but we have always found people overestimating its use or performance. It should only be used as a pre-wash or as a wash for lightly soiled cars, not as a total substitute for a twin bucket wash on a heavily contaminated car. But it does have a purpose, and if people want it, then we shall attempt to make them the best snow foam around. Our Apple iFoam is a technically superior formulation based on our award-winning shampoo recipes and is pH-neutral. Dwell time is very good and it can be made as thick as shaving cream. The colour? Snow White, of course. Neighbours start reporting coloured foams to the environmental agencies and no-one wants that… And finally, the smell: well, that's deliciously appletastic. If you are after a maintenance snow foam, you may find a new favourite right here. Comes in 500ml and 1 litre bottles, as a concentrate.

Dilution is 1:10 to 1:20 (in the dosing bottle with water) depending on soiling present/cleaning required.

*LAUNCH SPECIAL OFFER*
We will put a special launch offer on the HTST offer forum, where you can buy a 500ml bottle for a limited time AND GET YOUR MONEY BACK IF ONE OF THE FIRST FIVE TO POST A REVIEW WITH PICS. Yes, we'll paypal you a full refund as a thank you for product testing...


----------

